# I just had to test my new Forschner knives links to pics in



## Greg Rempe (Apr 14, 2005)

How cute...when are you guys moving in together??!!    :grin: 

Sorry...just *TOO *easy!

Man, those knives look _*REALLY *_sharp and nice!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!  

Those ribs and brisket look absolutely fabulous!  I mean, that's a perfect 10 in my book!  And I am very very tough on looks.

I love my Forschners....don't have the granton...trying to decide between that or the Santuko.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 14, 2005)

101...you injected that brisket didn't ya?  It all looks _*AWESOME*_!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 14, 2005)

101 the brisket and the ribs look outstanding!!! =D> 

I would like to ask you a question about injected a brisket? I have never injected a brisket befor so I would like to know a littie more information about doing so.  Like what is fab b and how much to use and where can I buy some at an hear is the Big question I like to know and you probley have been ask this before I would like to know how long and what is the best  temp to cook a brisket too.

Do you have a web site for the knives?

thanks guys,
Missing link


----------

